# Heap erstellen - wie?



## RealScorp (11. November 2004)

Hi, ich muss irgendwoher den Code (kommentiert) bekommen, wie man genau einen Heap oder zu deutsch Haufen aufbaut. Das ist eine Datenstruktur bei dem die daten in einem binären Baum abgelegt werden. 
Es geht mir mehr um die Erklärung, den Code gibts haufenweise (irone ), aber ich muss es halt irgendwie rallen...

thx in advance


----------



## ThePuppetMaster (12. November 2004)

ist im grunde ganz einfach...

Allerdings frag ich mich, was du da nicht verstehst ... du hast geschrieben, das du QC (quellcode) besitzt ... was für probleme haste denn damit? ... poste mal den Code, und schreib mal bitte, wo genau dein Problem liegt!

Kannst dich in den Code nicht rein arbeiten?

Greez
Martin


----------



## RealScorp (12. November 2004)

Das Problem ist eigendlich dass ich genau wissen muss wie es .
Ich bin relativ neu in VB und dahher ist es nicht so einfach sich in fremden code einzuarbeiten, aber mein Lehrer meinte ja unbeidngt, dass ich Heapsort als Referatthema nehmen muss...

Das Prinzip versteh ich ja, aber ich weiss eben nicht wie man das genau umsetzen kann, zb ist mir unklar, wie ich die einzelnen Knoten ansprechen kann, und woher ich dann weiss welche position die beiden nachfolgenden Knoten/Blätter im Array haben. 
Ich hab auch schon ne Menge mit   gesucht aber irgendwie gibts recht wenig zu dem Thema.


----------

